# Study of Roundup Active Ingredient Glyphosate Shown to Cause Breast Cancer



## Ozarkgal (Dec 13, 2013)

This caught my eye because I use this for weed control in certain areas around here, but never felt comfortable doing it.  Glyphosate is used in GM corn and soybeans and weed control in fields.  It enters the food chain in GM foods and ground water.  The study questions whether this chemical is responsible for epidemic proportions of breast cancer in humans. 

Excerpt:

_*An alarming new study finds that glyphosate, the active ingredient in Roundup weedkiller, is estrogenic and drives breast cancer cell proliferation in the parts-per-trillion range. Does this help explain the massive mammary tumors that the only long term animal feeding study on Roundup and GM corn ever performed recently found?*_


http://healthimpactnews.com/2013/st...roliferation-in-the-parts-per-trillion-range/


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 13, 2013)

Roundup has been on the dark-side lists for quite some time - I'm surprised you hadn't heard about it previously. 

Back in 2009 Monsanto was found guilty in a French court of lying about Roundup being biodegradable, "environmentally friendly" and their claim that it "left the soil clean". Roundup has also been suspected of being a major cause of autism, obesity, cancer, depression and a dozen more serious ailments.

Nasty stuff.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't use any weed killers or insect killers in my yard.  I figure if it's poisonous enough to kill the plants and bugs, then it has to be harmful to us and our pets.  Too many pets getting cancers from these things, along with all the added crap they put in the common pet foods.  I would never use Roundup, been hearing about that for years.  It's already harming farm animals, like dairy cows. :xbone:  Here's more info on Roundup...http://www.natmedtalk.com/showthread.php?t=27157&highlight=roundup


----------



## drifter (Dec 13, 2013)

I used to use roundup to control weeds. I loved the stuff. This is the first  I've heard round up was bad. I'm going to wash my hands right now.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 14, 2013)

This place has been liberally dosed with Glypho concentrate and some other concoction used on pasturelands for years. This year I'm down to one type of weed still surviving so I'm winning, slowly.  It will need to be topped with topsoil anyway as nothing else grows in the crappy clay rubbish the weed seeds came in.  Nothing edible grows here other than for grubs anyway but I've always been careful not to get the stuff on me and wash any splashes off straight away.  
I don't doubt it's dangerous, but nothing, and I mean nothing, else controlled the kind of woody weeds I get here.  They obviously came in with the landfill as they don't grow anywhere else around here and if I don't keep them down then I'll have the Ag people on my back for spreading noxious weeds.  Bit of a cleft stick so decided on spraying.  The dog is kept away from the area for at least 24hrs, I don't trust the label that says 
'safe for pets when dry'... I don't see how that changes whatever is in the stuff but she doesn't eat weeds anyway so hopefully won't be affected.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 14, 2013)

I wander around my yard hitting the big weeds with boiling water, also salt will kills weeds, you can't cover massive areas but every little bit helps. If you put some salt in the middle of big dandelion plants, they will die in a few days.
I don't use any chemicals in  our yard.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 14, 2013)

I've heard bad things about round up for years but I still use it. I don't use it anywhere I grow food though.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Where do you think that crap came from?  We had not only agent orange but also agents red, white and blue among others.  Was assigned to cover Operation Ranch Hand but, luckily, went elsewhere which happened a lot.  Still . . . I use the stuff sparingly to combat poison oak.


----------



## Fern (Dec 15, 2013)

Sprinkling common salt around is excellent for killing weeds & moss, and it's cheap.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 15, 2013)

Clorox or any liquid bleach is what the campground uses. Use the gallon pump spray bottles to apply it.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Vinegar, baby.  Vinegar.  Kills weeds dead and yer yard smells like a salad . . .


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 16, 2013)

If you mix salt, vinegar and boiling water together you get a real triple threat!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 16, 2013)

Spent a lot of $$ doing the salt and vinegar treatment this summer.  Made sure it was done in the heat of day, and within hours the weeds were dead.  The only problem was they were back within a week in the same place.  I guess it kills the tops, but not the roots.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 16, 2013)

I've used a lot of Roundup on fence rows and at bridge culverts...always works great...I always use rubber gloves, long sleeve shirts if any gets on me, I wash off immediately.  I don't use near food plants either.

I've also used the salt on cracks in driveway...works good too.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 17, 2013)

Salt's not a good idea if you want to avoid poisoning the soil.  With vinegar . . . apply, apply, apply.  Sure the super nasty herbicides work miracles immediately.  But, are we that lazy we can't go on a safer vinegar mission every couple of days???


----------

